# Lead paint precautions



## standards (Jan 31, 2015)

Idk about other places but safe lead paint practices are a big deal in kansas. With so few inspectors it's easy for guys to get complacent with the rules. I do siding windows and doors , mostly remodels and if the house is built before 1978 you must follow lead safe practices. The inspectors have been hitting crews and their contractors with fines and stop works. I know it sucks but the fines can hurt. If you are a sub and your contactor does not follow the rules, refuse to work for him for you too can be held liable. Just want everyone to keep working. If you are unsure of lead safe practices in your area check BOTH state and federal regulations to be sure you are on right side of law.


----------

